# Hi i am new here and i want ask sumthing serious



## Truth (Feb 2, 2011)

Ok i am the new guy here and i want to ask a really serious question.

It's about my best friend. He claim himself that he live in Sydney but i doubt it that so he tell me something like he own a company called " Innovation " and his favorite supermarket is inside a building called " Square enix booths "

1. Is there really a company called " Innovation " in Sydney ?
He said that his company is related to computer graphic design or something

2. Is there really a Supermarket or building called Square enix booths in Sydney ?

Ok this is serious please help me and don't give false information please.
Because i really want to know if my best friend is lying to me or not

Sorry for my bad grammar because English is not my first language


----------



## Pegasus (Sep 17, 2010)

Truth said:


> Ok i am the new guy here and i want to ask a really serious question.
> 
> It's about my best friend. He claim himself that he live in Sydney but i doubt it that so he tell me something like he own a company called " Innovation " and his favorite supermarket is inside a building called " Square enix booths "
> 
> ...


Why not just ask the friend in question straight out if they're lying?Why do you think they are?Is it really that important to know?And why?


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

There is no such building as Square Enix Booths in Sydney - that's for sure.


----------



## Asabi (Mar 17, 2011)

Truth said:


> Ok i am the new guy here and i want to ask a really serious question.
> 
> It's about my best friend. He claim himself that he live in Sydney but i doubt it that so he tell me something like he own a company called " Innovation " and his favorite supermarket is inside a building called " Square enix booths "
> 
> ...


This person is your 'best friend'? Really?? Hmmmm - you should have better best friends. 

That being said, I'm sure a quick internet search on your "friend's" place of work and favorite super market would answer those questions for you.

Good luck!


----------



## brian_84 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Square Enix?*

Don't know about "Innovation" company.
But "Square Enix" as far as I know, it's not a supermarket but a famous video game developer company (its most popular game saga is "Final Fantasy").
I think your "friend" lie.
Where I come from there's a popular say:
"With that kind of friends, who needs enemies?" - "Con esos amigos, ¿Quién necesita enemigos?".
Grettings


----------



## aaronangelle (Apr 8, 2011)

There is no.

Why not you ask directly your friend?

he must told you.


----------



## LOOK IN (May 11, 2011)

Your friend is pulling your leg mate. Everyone here is right.


----------



## staycritical (Jun 8, 2011)

You're getting trolled hard.


----------



## kelzr87 (Jul 10, 2011)

Ummm is this online friend?


----------

